

How The RIAA & MPAA Are Like The German Weavers' Guild Of The 16th Century - daegloe
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120328/02384218270/how-riaa-mpaa-are-like-anti-innovation-german-weavers-guild-16th-century.shtml

======
maeon3
The analogy falls when you compare physically created goods from digitally
created goods. The cloth buttonmakers were not downloading and selling the
guild's buttons, they were making their own buttons and selling them as an
alternative product.

Like the buttonmakers breaking the protectionist cycle, we can destroy mpaa
and riaa if we can crowdsource and opensource movie and song creation and
provide better payoffs to James Cameron and Brittany Spears for creating
addicting quality content, then like the buttonmaker guilds, riaa amd mpaa can
be made irrelevant.

